
Show HN: The easiest way to get emailed from your site - ben85ts
https://emailme.chat
======
seanwilson
It's cheaper to do the 6 months plan for a year than the yearly plan?

~~~
ben85ts
Sorry, I just saw this. Thank you for pointing that out, I've fixed it ;)

